# Blue GSD: The "before and after" pic! MASSIF CHANGE!!



## Mickeynads

Hey all.

After going through the pics of my puppy this morning, I couldn't believe my eyes how much she has changed!!  Look at this!! 

5 weeks on the 1st pic. Not even 4 months yet on the 2nd 

(She will be exactly 4 months the 7th of April)


----------



## jewels04

Wow you have one beautiful pup there! I love the color,didn't even know that color existed.


----------



## Shade

They do change so fast!


----------



## wolfstraum

I know it is a fault, and I don't care for the blue/browns, but the solid blue is really striking!!! Friend has a blue Weim, and also a fault, but absolutely gorgeous and I think even more attractive than the approved colors! 

This is a really pretty pup!

Lee


----------



## mosul210

Good looking pup, I love the color!


----------



## GatorDog

So beautiful!


----------



## Stosh

Gorgeous pup!!


----------



## Mickeynads

Cheers everyone for the nice comments 



wolfstraum said:


> I know it is a fault, and I don't care for the blue/browns, but the solid blue is really striking!!! Friend has a blue Weim, and also a fault, but absolutely gorgeous and I think even more attractive than the approved colors!
> 
> This is a really pretty pup!
> 
> Lee


Thank you, I agree with you  

However I'm still not sure why they are still considered as a fault since they are healthy. Same as the straight back ones, they are not even recognized in Europe yet they were the original GSDs  

http://www.dragongsd.com/26719.jpg


----------



## 4TheDawgies

VERY striking dog! Beautiful! I love the blue coloration fault or not


----------



## Mickeynads

4TheDawgies said:


> VERY striking dog! Beautiful! I love the blue coloration fault or not


haha cheers mate ;-)


----------



## Zeeva

wow that is a BIG change. Glad you're taking good care of your pup! and it shows!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

She is simply gorgeous, she has changed alright she is even more beautiful than she was when you brought her home. :wub::wub:


----------



## gaia_bear

Beautiful...love seeing the changes


----------



## wolfstraum

Mickeynads said:


> Cheers everyone for the nice comments
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I agree with you
> 
> However I'm still not sure why they are still considered as a fault since they are healthy. Same as the straight back ones, they are not even recognized in Europe yet they were the original GSDs
> 
> http://www.dragongsd.com/26719.jpg


the standard - or blueprint for the ideal GSD - calls for "rich" pigment....blue and liver are "dilute" colors - thus not "rich"...in some breeds, blues have associated health problems (Dobies!! skin issues)

Still - the solid blue is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## lorihd

`got the "WOW" factor!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritsmom

Gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Konotashi

The dilute colors only became a fault/disqualification AFTER a blue dog got his champion title. :/

Beautiful pup! I'm a sucker for dilutes.


----------



## jourdan

Such a beautiful pup!!


----------



## countrygirl31995

Oh my gosh....absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## doggiedad

wow, nice looking puppers. is she solid blue? do they
get lighter or darker with age?


----------



## Mickeynads

Thanks a lot everyone for the nice comments


----------



## Mickeynads

wolfstraum said:


> the standard - or blueprint for the ideal GSD - calls for "rich" pigment....blue and liver are "dilute" colors - thus not "rich"...in some breeds, blues have associated health problems (Dobies!! skin issues)
> 
> Still - the solid blue is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lee



Yeah i see, if it's only based on the pigmentation whether it's rich or no, that's fine. But I don't think blues have more health issues having asked to several owners but then again i'm not an expert. I just hope Enakai will be healthy and this is all that matters 

Cheers.


----------



## Mickeynads

Konotashi said:


> The dilute colors only became a fault/disqualification AFTER a blue dog got his champion title. :/
> 
> Beautiful pup! I'm a sucker for dilutes.


Really?? 

That's quite a shame. I have heard that some breeders even kill their blue/white puppies  I phoned one day a trainer who used to train police dogs and when i told him about Enakai, he started telling me off that i shouldn't own a blue gsd because they are a fault and he used at some point to kill the white puppies not to expand their genes


----------



## Mickeynads

doggiedad said:


> wow, nice looking puppers. is she solid blue? do they
> get lighter or darker with age?


Thanks  Yes she is a solid blue and I don't think her color will change much apart from her eyes who will probably turn into a green/grey. At the moment they are light blue on the day light and more green indoor.


----------



## Mickeynads

Zeeva said:


> wow that is a BIG change. Glad you're taking good care of your pup! and it shows!


Cheers mate, that means a lot what you just wrote


----------



## wolfstraum

Every breed has a standard, a set of parameters which describes the ideals in all aspects.....when the whites and dilutes were 'disallowed', perhaps it was an arbitrary decision, but given the description of "rich" color and pigment, it follows a logical progression.....the tri-colors like the Pandas were not approved either - and I have had anecdotal info that these are not quite as rare as believed....has nothing to do with health - just parameters were set, and these colors were outside the approved parameters.... 

I did know a blue who had some really bizarre and heavy duty health problems - no way to say it is color linked at all....

While not "fair" - not much is really fair in real life anyway! Does not take away from your dog being very very attractive and does not mean he should not be loved and cherished!!!

Lee


----------



## Mickeynads

wolfstraum said:


> Every breed has a standard, a set of parameters which describes the ideals in all aspects.....when the whites and dilutes were 'disallowed', perhaps it was an arbitrary decision, but given the description of "rich" color and pigment, it follows a logical progression.....the tri-colors like the Pandas were not approved either - and I have had anecdotal info that these are not quite as rare as believed....has nothing to do with health - just parameters were set, and these colors were outside the approved parameters....
> 
> I did know a blue who had some really bizarre and heavy duty health problems - no way to say it is color linked at all....
> 
> While not "fair" - not much is really fair in real life anyway! Does not take away from your dog being very very attractive and does not mean he should not be loved and cherished!!!
> 
> Lee


Yes it makes sense everything you say and as I said, if it's a matter of rich pigmentation, then I understand. The only thing that makes me feel uncomfortable with those "parameters" is that they reject the straight back lines and yet they were the original GSDs. Why?

Of course Enakai will be loved unconditionally. I have her pedigree but I won't even use it. I got her more to give a friend to my other boy and because i love gsd, that's it


----------



## msvette2u

What a beauty


----------



## Mickeynads

Thanks a lot


----------

